# Gettin "Siggy" With It



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got my 3rd Sig pistol in 3 weeks. June is National Sig Month 

I like that the color of this Sig 2022 is more of a bronze instead of a FDE - it doesn't quite come across in the photo, but that's the color.

I swapped the backstrap to the medium one. Feels great!. Night sights included for $400 from Buds. And, it came with TWO mags (some 2022s come with 1 now) and a holster as well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You must let me know how you like this one! I've been looking at this one!!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice! It's just raining SIGs out your way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scorpion8 said:


> Nice! It's just raining SIGs out your way.


Sho nuff.

May be a couple weeks before I shoot it. All the ammo from the other two new Sigs I shot is getting expensive


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My three Sigs... Not a bad June - 3 Sigs in 3 weeks


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wreck: you're on a roll, nicely done, hope you enjoy them all...Sig has done a good job slimming down their grips...I bet they feel good in the hand, lookin' forward to the range report(s)...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I avoided Sigs for years because the grip was too big.

I posted a detailed range report of the M11A1, and a short one for the 226, I believe. I am looking forward to trying the 2022 soon


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

that 226 grip looks comfy, big difference from the older models...the 2022 looks sharp...well done, Ship...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be going to try it out tomorrow after all


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll be waiting! That's a really good looking pistol.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife has a 2022 (normal black one). It shoots great and I am _almost_ deadly accurate with it, *BUT* I absolutely HATE how difficult it is to take down for cleaning. I had to seek out a You Tube video to learn the one-handed grip to hold the slide in the exact correct place to get the takedown lever removed and re-installed. Therefore, this one doesn't get cleaned as often as my 226, which is a dream to take apart. Of course, I can't find the youtube video I saw, but here's one that is similar.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I just found this video that looks to make it easier to disassemble one of these...
Sig Sauer SP 2022 Field Strip - YouTube


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I went and fired about 200 rounds thru it. Functioned 100%. No issues. I have the same issue with my thumbs like I do with the 226 - I inadvertently touch the slide release.

Gun has a 6 o'clock hold like my 226. I'm used to "driving the dots."

I did pretty good at 15 yards once I got that down.

Double taps work well on the 2nd shot. Recoil is a bit more than the other Sigs - but it is a polymer framed gun.

I will admit that I like my 226 and M11A1 better, but this gun is 1/2 the price. I got it to be a cheap truck gun. So, it fits that bill. Once I get the rebate magazines in, I'll have 6 for the gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm always doing that thing thing regardless of the gun I shoot. It's just a habit. I figured the recoil might be a little more, but I'm assuming it is very manageable. Nice gun!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Shipwreck, I really like that color of the 2022! Looks damn sharp. Now, if I could get the wife to let me part with the money to pick one of SIGs up to help celebrate SIG month! Yeah right...lol. I really like your SIGs buddy, especially the third one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Man Shipwreck, I really like that color of the 2022! Looks damn sharp. Now, if I could get the wife to let me part with the money to pick one of SIGs up to help celebrate SIG month! Yeah right...lol. I really like your SIGs buddy, especially the third one. :mrgreen:


Thanks.

WIth the color of the frame against the slide , it honestly almost looks like its a metal frame, instead of a polymer frame...


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shipwreck, if you like Sigs (my favorite brand ) do yourself a favor and shoot the new P320 striker fired gun. It's not much to look at but it runs like a clock, very mild recoil and a nice trigger with short crisp reset. I just posted about my new one. Highly recommended. Could be stiff competition for Glock and M&P.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings - that will never happen - sorry.

I just ain't into striker fired guns. I like DA/SA for the most part, exclusively. I have 3 1911s, but they are just range toys


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I hear you. I like them both, prefer the hammer guns but don't have a problem with the striker guns. Like your SP2022 especially the color.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I actually don't have any Sigs anymore. I sold the 226 to help pay for the stainless Dan Wesson I bought. The 2022 color actually didn't do it for me after I had it - I THOUGHT I always wanted FDE weapons. after trying a rifle and that Sig Pro - I like them in black more (or stainless). And, while my fav Sig was actually the M11A1 - I sold it to put towards my DW VBOB Duty Coat 1911.

Only fullsize polymer handgun I have right now is a PX4 Beretta in 9mm. It's the 3rd time I've owned a PX4. As stated before, DA/SA is my preference - at least for self defense.

I've owned several Walther 9mms polymer guns, including the PPQ. But, I just don't really like that kinda gun for self defense. I had a near robbery in a parking lot once - I managed to get away, but got to see what it is like to have the adrenaline kick in. You do not think the same as you do right now, typing this. I kept my wits about me, but got a taste of what it is like.

So, I like the added "insurance" of that first DA shot. With the D spring, the DA first shot pull isn't as heavy as a regular 92 - but it's still long and heavy enough to keep me from being startled and firing a gun accidentally. 

Once upon a time, I used 1911s as defensive and/or carry guns. I won't do it now. With a 7 year old, I'm too paranoid that being startled in the dark at night could result in a tragedy. Plus, I don't want to have to remember to deactivate any safety - and I have too many different types of guns (and have owned too many over the years) that running a 1911 isn't second nature anymore.

I practice with DA shooting a lot, both 1 handed and two. While I once preferred striker fired guns when I was younger (easier to shoot accurately from the first shot) - not anymore.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I like your thinking. I have never had that happen, but I was taught by a long time LE instructor who was involved in a fatal shooting. The less you have to think about in that situation the better. As stated before I am a Sig fan, most all are DA/SA and I don't want to carry a gun cocked and locked. I don't have enough training in that format. So for me its DAO or DA/SA. My main carry gun is now a CM9 Kahr. Long double action pull. Second carry is a Kahr K9 same format. I have a good bit of trigger time with those, so I feel confident carrying them. But I feel just as confident with the Sigs. As you stated with the 92 FS the DA pull takes some effort and I don't belive you have much potential for AD. Stay safe!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

People make mistakes all day long - we all do it. Mistakes on paperwork are not deadly. Mistakes in a car can be. But, it doesn't take much to make a mistake with a gun and ruin a life. There are tons of Ad's with Glocks and similar guns in large police departments - most are never reported. I know and talk to LEOs who tell me that many depts have just 1 or zero Ads in years and years and years. When they switched to Glocks or similar guns, they have 1-2 a week. 

I also have an old childhood friend that shot himself in the knee years ago. I ran into another old friend a few years back. He told me my friend was getting carjacked - as he was opening the car door, he grabbed his Glock from the center console. As he brought it up into the firing position, he ended up shooting HIMSELF in his knee. The two carjackers ran off and left him there.

Your body tenses up in an adrenaline situation - that's my worry.

As for Sigs - I will get another 226 one day - but not the E2 grip. The E2 grip was super, super ergonomic, but I hit the slide release evereytime I fired it - so, the slide would not stay open on the last shot. I have NEVER had this issue with any other brand - but the slide stop is so close to the rear of the gun on Sigs. The M11A1 has a different grip with a small "bump" in that area that kept my hand from doing that. The 226 Navy has a similar grip. That would be the one I would get one day


----------

